# Katherine Heigl spendet 1 Million $ für Tiere



## Mandalorianer (26 Sep. 2010)

*Katherine Heigl spendet 1 Million $ für Tiere :thumbup::thumbup:​*

Über Katherine Heigl (31) kann man sagen, was man will: Sie sei eine Diva, egoistisch und zickig. Aber so wie es scheint, ist sie auch großzügig und hat ein Herz für Tiere. Denn wie jetzt bekannt wurde, hat sie eine Million US-Dollar, also umgerechnet 750 000 Euro, für die Tiere in L.A. gespendet.

Genauer gesagt kommt der Betrag auf das Konto einer Organisation, die durch Kastration und Sterilisation die Tierpopulation der Stadt kontrollieren will. Es soll aber auch etwas an Trainings- und Gehorsamkeits-Initiativen, Rettungsorganisationen und Tierheime ohne Tötungspolitik gehen. Katherine selbst äußerte sich so dazu: „Was passiert, ist nicht nur unmenschlich und moralisch verwerflich, es ist ökonomisch unverantwortlich. Töten ist keine Lösung.“

Die Schauspielerin möchte, dass die Menschen in ein Tierheim gehen können, ohne befürchten zu müssen, dass wieder ein Hund getötet wird, wenn sie keinen mit nach Hause nehmen. „Die Idee ist, dass es letztendlich nicht so schwer sein wird, nein zu sagen, weil man weiß, dass diese Tiere wirklich an einem sicheren Ort sind, in einem Tierheim, das sie nicht einschläfern wird, um Platz zu schaffen für die nächste Fuhre, die reinkommt“, so die Aktrice.

Gollum findet es super, dass Katherine Heigl sich so für das Wohl der Tiere engagiert. Es sollte noch mehr Promis von dieser Sorte geben. 

Gruss Gollum


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2010)

Werhat, der hat


----------



## krawutz (27 Sep. 2010)

Lobenswert. 1 Mio für die Ärmsten in und um L.A. wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Katzun (27 Sep. 2010)

super, daumen hoch:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (29 Sep. 2010)

krawutz schrieb:


> Lobenswert. 1 Mio für die Ärmsten in und um L.A. wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.



Da stimme ich zu!

Finde es auch gut, jedoch sollten notleidende Menschen noch vor den notleidenden Tieren stehen!


----------

